# Where do I get a tank?



## misty991 (Aug 30, 2008)

Where should I get a tank? Is Petsmart a good place?


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I voted for other. I strongly believe that bettas should be kept in at LEAST 2.5 gallons, 5 being better, and any larger is GREAT. Just think about it, fish were meant to swim. Would you want to spend your entire life in one tiny room?

As for a tank, you can buy one from any petstore, or you could look on craigslist for a used one. A lot of times you can get a bigger tank for much cheaper. Then just clean it with a bleach solution, rinse thoroughly, and you are ready to go (after you cycle it of course). :wink:


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

2.5 gallon min. Some say 1 gallon is ok but they you have to change water a LOT more.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Definitely check out craigslist. I paid $300 for what would have cost me 2K retail. There are nice tanks being posted daily...good luck!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

2.5 or larger.


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

defiantly at least 2.5 and dont forget your heater and filter


----------



## misty991 (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## nav2008 (Jul 17, 2008)

1 gall ABSOLUTE minimum 2.5 or larger is optimum


----------



## Haeclark (Sep 5, 2008)

at least 2.5, but you can get 10 gal tanks at Wwalmart for only $11.00 [at least here], and filters are usually $11 for the simple cheap ones. bag of rock not too expensive, to to set him up w/ 10 gal, would cost you about $35 including:
-10 gal tank
-filter
-rocks
-conditioner
-food
-one small - md decoration

not bad considering kits [such as I bout] cost them same or more for 2.5 gal! [which I saw the 10 gal earlier...thinking of making the switch]


----------



## Miss Mila (Sep 1, 2008)

i agree with 2.5 or bigger. mine are in 5g and 10g aquariums.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i say the bigger size would be fantastic,if you can.
my ones in a 4ft tank. lol i'm just lucky that all my fish
have good karma with eachother.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine are in 1 gallon containers. I wish I could go bigger but can't. I would not go less than a gallon.


----------



## Vampure (Sep 16, 2008)

I had mine in a one gallon tank for about 3 weeks before moving him to a 3 gallon tank. He seems to like it a lot more as would I if I were in his position. If you get a one gallon be prepared to do a water change at least 3 times a week. Bigger is deff better in this situation. And as was said above, the bigger ones for some reason are cheaper actually. Haven't figured out why though.


----------



## nav2008 (Jul 17, 2008)

you could get one at petsmart/petco other local pet store but i always find the same stuff for a couple dollars cheaper at places like walmart. sometimes other petstores will have a wider selection depending on the size of the place but the prices tend to vary.


----------



## misty991 (Aug 30, 2008)

Do I need to change the water if I have a filter?


----------



## nav2008 (Jul 17, 2008)

yes you do but if the tank is cycled its not as much. if you dont have time to cycle you can get this stuff called biosomething and you add that and then you can add your fish 24 hours later.


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey! I have a 1 gallon tank, but I have to change the water a lot. Also, I have a live plant in the tank, and it helps keep it clean because it attaches the betta's waste to its roots. 

I change 25% of the water at least 3 times a week, sometimes more. 

I don't have a heater or a filter (which is bad), but I live in a dorm room where the room is always hot, and the thermometer that I have for the tank says its between 78 and 82 degrees. I also have a tank light which may also heat up the tank a little.

I would get a bigger tank if I could, but because of the lack of space in my dorm, I can't get anything bigger.

My betta seems very happy, so at minimum 1 gallon


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Yup, just not so often. My betta is in a 5.5 gallon with a heater, and azoo palm filter. I change about 20% of the water once per week.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

VERY minimum is 2g, altho currently all my bettas are in tanks larger than 4 gallons


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

I'd say 1 gallon or up. Up is much better.  Maybe a 2 or 2.5 gallon?

You might want to look at a couple of places (say Petsmart and Walmart) before buying. That way you know what each has and what price range it is. Walmart is a fine place to get a tank, because they are usually (not always though) cheaper. But a real pet store might have a better selection.


----------



## Fishcricker (Feb 16, 2008)

2 and 1/2 would be the minimum in my book. Even though bettas been sold for years in those little cups, they are for selling only. They still need a cycled tank, heater, proper filtration and room to swim for a long life.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd say 2 and 1/2 gallon minimum too, although I have 3 of mine in gallon containers. I most definitely wouldn't go lower than that.


----------

